# Interlock Switch failure



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

During the last clean up my interlock switch stayed closed to ground so I had to disconnect it to finish up work.

Probably a simple repair but I have heard other saying how they should have posted here first before doing a repair.. so I am.

I haven't even pulled the bottom cover yet. I thought I might wait for some pearls of wisdom.

Thanks!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think most people just unhook them and call them fixed. I know when I put new engines on my couple Ariens I didn't bother with any of the stock wiring. Just be careful with it and you should be fine without the interlock.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

On the Ariens site it goes for around $30 P/N 02517200

Home
Ariens 02517200 SWITCH
02517200 Ariens Switch


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Ain't no interlock bs on dad's '67 

He's still kickin just fine.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Ken
Replace your interlock. It is a safety device that protects you against careless mistakes that are prone to happen. S..t happens...Murphy's Law, etc. etc. Snow blowers are dangerous enough without adding to the mix. Older stuff had little or no safety devices. Many a finger and thumb missing as a result. Most of us know someone. Just saying. MH


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

motorhead64 said:


> Ken
> Replace your interlock. It is a safety device that protects you against careless mistakes that are prone to happen. S..t happens...Murphy's Law, etc. etc. Snow blowers are dangerous enough without adding to the mix. Older stuff had little or no safety devices. Many a finger and thumb missing as a result. Most of us know someone. Just saying. MH


Yes, I am going to repair and/or replace the interlock. It's easier than putting on new fingers. Some safeties are lawyer induced bs, but I like this one.
Thanks for all the good replies.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Ken05 said:


> Yes, I am going to repair and/or replace the interlock. It's easier than putting on new fingers. Some safeties are lawyer induced bs, but I like this one.
> Thanks for all the good replies.


I'm curious- what interlock is this? I've never had a machine with an interlock. 

I did have an old Simplicity that had a 2-position handle for the augers. Pull that up, and they'd stay spinning all day, even if you went inside to warm up


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

1978 Ariens 924032 Teardrop

I "assumed" it was the one in his signature.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

The interlock is wired to the right hand lever on some Ariens machines. It stops the engine whenever the implement clutch is engaged, and the lever is released. It prevents the user from approaching the auger end with a turning auger. Toro 38050 models had a similar setup. MH


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

motorhead64 said:


> The interlock is wired to the right hand lever on some Ariens machines. It stops the engine whenever the implement clutch is engaged, and the lever is released. It prevents the user from approaching the auger end with a turning auger. Toro 38050 models had a similar setup. MH


Got it, thanks!


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

Ok, so today my garage reached temps where Dihydrogen monoxide almost becomes a liquid. Time to find the problem. So I put it up on blocks, open the bottom and start tracing things out with my volt/ohm meter. Don't find anything wrong so I reattach the wire that previously killed the engine and it runs fine and the interlock switch operates normally.
We have had a very fine granular snow here that get into everything like a sandstorm. Must be something was frozen.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sounds good, no parts needed and it's back to work


----------

